# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  تلاش جهانی برای کشف صدای زمین + تصاویر

## khatereh 2

* سرویس: علمي و فناوري - علم و فناوري جهان
**کد خبر: 93061106515*
*سه‌شنبه ۱۱ شهریور ۱۳۹۳ - ۱۱:۱۹*


**
*محققان دانشگاه ایندیانا طی پروژه‌ای و با استفاده از حسگرها و میکروفون‌های ویژه به دنبال شکار صدای زمین هستند.*
*به گزارش سرویس علمی خبرگزاری دانشجویان ایران (ایسنا)، از صدای در گرفته تا صدای اتوبوس و پرندگان همگی صدای زمین هستند و دانشمندان برای فهرست‌بندی میلیون‌ها مورد از این صداهای منفرد، با استفاده از میکروفون‌ها و حسگرهای ویژه به دنبال شکار هر صدایی هستند که زمین تولید می‌کند.*
*این پروژه به منظور حفظ صداهای در حال تغییر زمین طراحی شده و می‌تواند سرنخ‌هایی درباره آسیب محیطی ارائه دهد.*
*اواخر سال جاری میلادی، تعدادی از میکروفون‌ها و حسگرها در ایندیانا به صورت آنلاین فعال خواهند شد که این سامانه‌ها برای شکار صداهای این ایالت طراحی شده‌اند. این موضوع به دنبال آغاز به کار پروژه «صداهای جهانی» (Global Soundscapes) است که ماه آوریل توسط پروفسور «برایان پیجانوسکی» از دانشگاه پوردیو و همزمان با روز زمین افتتاح شد.*
*هر دوی این پروژه‌ها برای شکار میلیون‌ها صدای طبیعی طراحی شده‌اند و مردم سراسر جهان می‌توانند با استفاده از نرم‌افزار «صداهای جهانی» بر روی سیستم‌عاملهای iOS و اندروید در این پروژه شرکت کنند. تمامی صداهای ضبط‌شده به پایگاه‌ داده‌ صداهای پروفسور پیجانسکی و محققان همراهش افزوده خواهند شد که از سال 1996 در حال جمع‌آوری این صداها بوده‌اند.*
*صداهای شکارشده توسط آن‌ها شامل صدای افق در یک جنگل بارانی گرمسیری در ماداگاسکار، صداهای یک کلونی مورچه، گروه‌های گرگ‌های خاکستری در پارک ملی الگونکوین در اونتاریوی کانادا و صداهای شهری ضبط‌شده در یک تقاطع حومه Tippecanoe در نزدیکی کمپ دانشگاه پوردیو است.*
*نقشه «صداهای جهانی» شامل صداهای روزانه‌ بیشتر از جمله صدای حرکت خودروها در آریزونا و همچنین حرکت قطارها در اتریش نیز است. می‌توان این صداهای عام را در نقشه «صداهای جهانی» تفحص کرد و آن‌ها را با انتخاب‌کردن زمان ضبط‌کردن صدا، نوع صداها و همچنین تاریخ و مکان ضبط آن‌ها فیلتر کرد.*
*مردم می‌توانند بسته به خلق و خوی‌شان از این نقشه برای گوش‌دادن به صداهای خاص استفاده کنند. آن‌ها همچنین می‌توانند به کتابخانه موجود شامل 500 هزار ضبط طبیعی از مکان‌هایی در هند، کاستاریکا و جاهای دیگر گوش دهند.*
*به گفته پروفسور پیجانسکی، این پروژه اهمیت صداهای طبیعی و پتانسیل موجود برای انجام تحقیقات بیشتر را برجسته می‌کند. وی و همکارانش مدعی‌اند صداهای ضبط‌شده به شناسایی تغییرات آب‌و‌هوا و محیط کمک می‌کنند.*

صدای ضبط‌شده کلونی مورچه‌ها، گروهی از گرگ‌ها و حومه نزدیک دانشگاه پوردیو

سازگاربودن برنامه صداهای جهانی با iOS و اندروید

تصویری از صدای ضبط‌شده جنگل بارانی در ماداگاسکار

----------


## pishy

یعنی واقعا زمین صدا داره؟
یااین یه سری امواج دیگه ان؟!

----------


## ghorbani115

دوستان گلم این مطلب هم به دردتون می خوره

*معرفی دانشمند جوان برجسته درعلوم زمین در سال ۲۰۱۵ 	*

----------

